# Tinc juvenile doesn't like dusted flies?



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

I've got a Tinc juvenile that will repeatedly eat and spit out fruitflies until they've cleaned off the supplements. Once clean it slurps them up just fine. I've never seen a frog that doesn't like the dusted flies before. Has anybody seen this or had success with the frogs eventually eating the dusted flies in a situation like this? I assume that when he hits the flies he's getting some supplement even though they are being spit out, but I would like it to take the flies when dusted.


----------



## Dean (Mar 1, 2008)

Some of my frogs do the same thing, try not to dust heavily it worked for me.


----------



## heaventreeofstars (Oct 8, 2007)

I had this issue with one of my citronellas. What worked was just not dusting as heavily as the previous poster said. Just make sure that the tinc is eating enough though and not losing weight. Mine just kind of grew out of the problem when he aged.


----------



## salix (Mar 28, 2008)

That reminds me of "how many licks does it take to get to the chewy center of a tootsie pop?".

If they are picking them up and spitting them out, basically they are ingesting all of the suppliment as an appetizer


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

Just remember - every time it's taking them in and then rejecting them, it's getting supplement on its tongue (and therefore your goal is accomplished).

s


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Often they just have to get used to the taste of the supplement. It usually goes away after a little while. 

Ed


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

I've had frogs with similar behavior and like ED said once they get use to it they'll eat them with the supplements without any problem


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

Its good to hear that other people have seen this. I guess I'll just wait him out.


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

It's actually pretty common, and I understand your concern.


----------



## VTHokie (Jun 28, 2005)

I would say at least 80% of the froglets I have raised do the same thing. They will eventually get used to it.


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

Just an update on this guy. I've realized that he only does this with flies with herptivite on them. Guess he doesn't mind repcal.


----------

